# A joke



## mike2008

Bună!
I've come across what I think is a Romanian joke. Please can someone translate it and also give me their opinion on whether it would be considered funny in Romania. Also is this a popular joke that has been around for years?

La povesti cu Dumnezeu: 
- Doamne, cat inseamna pentru tine o un milion de ani? 
- O secunda!
- Dar un milion de dolari? 
- Un cent!
- Atunci, nu-mi dai si mie un cent?
- Asteapta doar o secunda!...


----------



## simona02

Talking to God:
- God, how much is for you one milion years?
- It's a second.
- And a milion dollars?
- It's a cent!
- Then, could you give me a cent?
- Sure, just wait a second.

(sorry, English is my 4th language, it might not be that correct  . )


----------



## robbie_SWE

simona02 said:


> Talking to God:
> - God, how much is for you one milion years?
> - It's a second.
> - And a milion dollars?
> - It's a cent!
> - Then, could you give me a cent?
> - Sure, just wait a second.
> 
> (sorry, English is my 4th language, it might not be that correct  . )


 
It was perfect Simona02! 

robbie


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc, îmi place foarte mult.


----------

